# Cell phone service in Aruba



## suenmike32

I've heard that it can be extremely expensive to use your cell phone in Aruba. Does anyone have any tips (or must do's), so as not to incur insane charges?
My one son will have to remain in contact with his employer from time to time. 
The Riu Palace, (where we're staying) advertises that it  offers free wi-fi in the  lobby and rooms, but has additional charges for use of computers with internet access. (They must have a business center but charges for it's use)
I overheard someone say that they had to buy a sim card at the airport (during a trip to London), but I never got a full explanation.  
His service is with ATT. 
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
Mike


----------



## billymach4

Install Skype on smart phone/ tablet/ laptop. Use the internet to connect via Skype and make your calls. Works great.


----------



## siesta

I prefer google voice over skype. That being said, i just turn my cell data off, and connect my phone to wifi (either from the resort itself, or moomba beach bar, or other establishments etc.) then I can make free phone calls back to the US, as well as receive free phone calls too.


----------



## ilene13

suenmike32 said:


> I've heard that it can be extremely expensive to use your cell phone in Aruba. Does anyone have any tips (or must do's), so as not to incur insane charges?
> My one son will have to remain in contact with his employer from time to time.
> The Riu Palace, (where we're staying) advertises that it  offers free wi-fi in the  lobby and rooms, but has additional charges for use of computers with internet access. (They must have a business center but charges for it's use)
> I overheard someone say that they had to buy a sim card at the airport (during a trip to London), but I never got a full explanation.
> His service is with ATT.
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
> Mike



I have an unlocked Blackberry.  Many years ago I bought a sim card from SETAR and I just buy minutes.  My husband must stay in touch with his office during the 2 weeks that we are there.  I usually spend about $50 for minutes during our whole vacation. If I use the Verizon "deal"  it costs about $1.69 per minute!!!  Every 3 months when I am home I add $9 worth of minutes so I have always maintained the same phone number.  The one year I did not use my "Aruba" phone my Verizon bill was about $500 more!


----------



## nalismom

Use to buy Aruba SIM's for unlocked AT&T phone.......last several years it's easier and actually cheaper to just use it as at home...albeit I don't spend hours on the phone......just for check-in.....otherwise I mostly text .....including pictures...... For 2 weeks my bill only went up about $40-$50.


----------



## mjkkb2

if you want to go the new sim card way, make sure you have an unlocked phone.
A phone that you bought with a contract in the US like Verizon ATT etc... will not accept a new SIM card.  
I second the Skype idea (the cheapest), however it only works if there's wifi available.


----------



## classiclincoln

Since we travel out of the US frequently (Aruba each spring and at least once a year elsewhere), I  bought a Magic Jack and got a local (to me) number.  Just plug it in and as long as you have internet connection, you can call anywhere in the US, Canada & (I think) PR, US Virgin Islands for free.  Cost about $50 for the first year (cost of service and Magic Jack) and for like $95, you get 5 more years.


----------



## siesta

classiclincoln said:


> Since we travel out of the US frequently (Aruba each spring and at least once a year elsewhere), I  bought a Magic Jack and got a local (to me) number.  Just plug it in and as long as you have internet connection, you can call anywhere in the US, Canada & (I think) PR, US Virgin Islands for free.  Cost about $50 for the first year (cost of service and Magic Jack) and for like $95, you get 5 more years.


 why do this? google voice is free and from your cell phone. just sign up google.com/voice, free wifi calls from your phone to US and Canada, receive calls for free.  And ultra low rates to countries around the world. You can also set it up so that if you miss phone calls while your phone is off, it will email you that you missed a call. Also, if you want, it will convert your voicemails to text messages so you don't have to listen to them if you are on the go. You can also get another free phone number (that you can change at will), and when people call that number it will forward to your cell phone. Great for when you don't want to hand out your real phone number (I'm an attorney, so its nice to give that number out as my "personal line" and I can turn it on do not disturb and it won't forward to my cell phone after hours but rather go to voicemail that forwards to my cell, but my real personal line is still available). I used to have to carry 2 cell phones, 1 business, 1 pleasure, now no more.

its the bee's knees. google has the midas touch, everything they do is superior: email, web search, maps, you name it. (only exception .. hangouts didn't quite compete with FB).


----------



## billymach4

siesta said:


> I prefer google voice over skype. That being said, i just turn my cell data off, and connect my phone to wifi (either from the resort itself, or moomba beach bar, or other establishments etc.) then I can make free phone calls back to the US, as well as receive free phone calls too.



Got used to Skype since it was available before Google Voice. Conceptually the same thing. Would like to try next time around, no problem.


----------



## joewillie12

siesta said:


> why do this? google voice is free and from your cell phone. just sign up google.com/voice, free wifi calls from your phone to US and Canada, receive calls for free.  And ultra low rates to countries around the world. You can also set it up so that if you miss phone calls while your phone is off, it will email you that you missed a call. Also, if you want, it will convert your voicemails to text messages so you don't have to listen to them if you are on the go. You can also get another free phone number (that you can change at will), and when people call that number it will forward to your cell phone. Great for when you don't want to hand out your real phone number (I'm an attorney, so its nice to give that number out as my "personal line" and I can turn it on do not disturb and it won't forward to my cell phone after hours but rather go to voicemail that forwards to my cell, but my real personal line is still available). I used to have to carry 2 cell phones, 1 business, 1 pleasure, now no more.
> 
> its the bee's knees. google has the midas touch, everything they do is superior: email, web search, maps, you name it. (only exception .. hangouts didn't quite compete with FB).


 Hi Siesta, I have google voice on my laptop and have used it before to make calls when I don't want my cell number known as you have stated but when I try to download it on my galaxy5s the prompt pops up saying "google voice setup is not available on mobile devices". How did you get your second number/google voice number to work ? Trying not to bring my laptop but not a huge problem if I have to. Will bring my Magic Jack also. Will be in Aruba in a few weeks. Thanks


----------



## siesta

joewillie12 said:


> Hi Siesta, I have google voice on my laptop and have used it before to make calls when I don't want my cell number known as you have stated but when I try to download it on my galaxy5s the prompt pops up saying "google voice setup is not available on mobile devices". How did you get your second number/google voice number to work ? Trying not to bring my laptop but not a huge problem if I have to. Will bring my Magic Jack also. Will be in Aruba in a few weeks. Thanks


what is your cell provider? not all carriers have wifi calling available yet built in for the s5 (you can still use a third party app in the meantime). Tmobile is good to go, but Sprint as of 5/2014 doesn't yet have wifi calling available for s5, so you'd have to use a third party application in the meantime. I believe At&t or Verizon doesn't either.  Either way, let me know and i'll walk you through it.


----------



## joewillie12

siesta said:


> what is your cell provider? not all carriers have wifi calling available yet built in for the s5 (you can still use a third party app in the meantime). Tmobile is good to go, but Sprint as of 5/2014 doesn't yet have wifi calling available for s5, so you'd have to use a third party application in the meantime. I believe At&t or Verizon doesn't either.  Either way, let me know and i'll walk you through it.


 Thanks for taking the time to answer. I have Verizon.


----------



## siesta

joewillie12 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer. I have Verizon.


ok, so after some reading, apparently Google is folding Google voice calls function over wifi into their Hangouts app, which is avaialbe in your app store. However, although Iphone users can download Hangouts app and make wifi calls via google voice as I previously described, this feature is not yet available for Android users (ironic). Furthermore, all the 3rd party apps I referred to that support google voice (like talkatone, etc), google as of May 15 has made it so google voice is no longer integrated(because they want people to use the hangouts app) You can still download and use talkatone to make wifi calls, but it wont be via google voice, therefore it would be like the skype app.

So, unfortunately, as an android user, you will need to wait until the Hangouts App gets the update to make wifi calls via google voice. Which should be this summer, and sooner than later.


----------



## joewillie12

siesta said:


> ok, so after some reading, apparently Google is folding Google voice calls function over wifi into their Hangouts app, which is avaialbe in your app store. However, although Iphone users can download Hangouts app and make wifi calls via google voice as I previously described, this feature is not yet available for Android users (ironic). Furthermore, all the 3rd party apps I referred to that support google voice (like talkatone, etc), google as of May 15 has made it so google voice is no longer integrated(because they want people to use the hangouts app) You can still download and use talkatone to make wifi calls, but it wont be via google voice, therefore it would be like the skype app.
> 
> So, unfortunately, as an android user, you will need to wait until the Hangouts App gets the update to make wifi calls via google voice. Which should be this summer, and sooner than later.


 No surprise there. My daughter [18] has an Iphone 5 but she'll never let me near it nor do I want her knowing she can make calls. I'll bring my laptop and use google voice for reservation confirmations and calls back home. In an emergency Verizon charges 1.99 per minute for a call. I will keep a lookout for when google voice becomes compatible with my cell phone. Thanks again for your help. Joe


----------



## siesta

joewillie12 said:


> No surprise there. My daughter [18] has an Iphone 5 but she'll never let me near it nor do I want her knowing she can make calls. I'll bring my laptop and use google voice for reservation confirmations and calls back home. In an emergency Verizon charges 1.99 per minute for a call. I will keep a lookout for when google voice becomes compatible with my cell phone. Thanks again for your help. Joe


Joe, go ahead and download the Hangouts app now, by the next time your phone tells you to update it it should be working.

In the meantime, as another poster has suggested, you can use the skype app to make and receive free calls to/from back home.


----------



## classiclincoln

I only have a dumb phone.....


----------



## siesta

classiclincoln said:


> I only have a dumb phone.....


that makes sense then.


----------



## joewillie12

siesta said:


> Joe, go ahead and download the Hangouts app now, by the next time your phone tells you to update it it should be working.
> 
> In the meantime, as another poster has suggested, you can use the skype app to make and receive free calls to/from back home.


 I'll give it a try. 16 days and counting until Aruba. Have a good weekend! Thanks


----------



## m61376

The free magic jack app over wifi is great.


----------



## johnrsrq

*android Samsung Galaxy S 3 ,4 and 5 usable on wifi*



siesta said:


> ok, so after some reading, apparently Google is folding Google voice calls function over wifi into their Hangouts app, which is avaialbe in your app store. However, although Iphone users can download Hangouts app and make wifi calls via google voice as I previously described, this feature is not yet available for Android users (ironic). Furthermore, all the 3rd party apps I referred to that support google voice (like talkatone, etc), google as of May 15 has made it so google voice is no longer integrated(because they want people to use the hangouts app) You can still download and use talkatone to make wifi calls, but it wont be via google voice, therefore it would be like the skype app.
> 
> So, unfortunately, as an android user, you will need to wait until the Hangouts App gets the update to make wifi calls via google voice. Which should be this summer, and sooner than later.



it has been my experience, out of country as well, to recognize wifi and make wifi calling. and receive calls. Central America.  I use T-mobile which along with ATT use GSM technology. VZ and the others use CDMA-not good for int'l. When I looked at the same phone at Verizon wireless and the rep's told me I could not make such a call- I was flabbergasted at their lack of knowledge.  I was going to switch back to them for their US cell signals where I go are better but WIFI calling on the go a negative for Verizon, Sprint, and us cellular. And out of country ease of getting a sim card for a local network  operator if needed above wifi calling. (ie longer stays, better reliability.


----------



## siesta

johnrsrq said:


> it has been my experience, out of country as well, to recognize wifi and make wifi calling. and receive calls. Central America.  I use T-mobile which along with ATT use GSM technology. VZ and the others use CDMA-not good for int'l. When I looked at the same phone at Verizon wireless and the rep's told me I could not make such a call- I was flabbergasted at their lack of knowledge.  I was going to switch back to them for their US cell signals where I go are better but WIFI calling on the go a negative for Verizon, Sprint, and us cellular. And out of country ease of getting a sim card for a local network  operator if needed above wifi calling. (ie longer stays, better reliability.


yes to repeat, and to clarify for anyone reading this, Tmobile has wifi calling built in. Some other carriers don't. Furthermore, even for the carriers that don't, you can use a third party app to do so (like google hangouts which has google voice built in -- but currently only working with iOS and not android; as well as skype which works on both android and iOS).


----------



## johnrsrq

*the quality/reliability of the wifi calling feature in question*



siesta said:


> yes to repeat, and to clarify for anyone reading this, Tmobile has wifi calling built in. Some other carriers don't. Furthermore, even for the carriers that don't, you can use a third party app to do so (like google hangouts which has google voice built in -- but currently only working with iOS and not android; as well as skype which works on both android and iOS).



Thanks Siesta. The app's for wifi calling are indeed available as well as magic jack. I have experienced intermittent quality (wifi-calling) in the Caribbean and Central America, but for the initial posters (OP?) request for any helpful info, I thought I'd add my two (not expert, but experience) cents. 
For her/him to get a different phone, or borrow someone's sim phone(probably GSM) (and have enough time to get the unlock code from the current carrier) and contact an operator in the NA, is beyond the basic need of  "oh, I'm going on a vacation a few weeks ~ any help advise down there". But this TUG board might be useful to developing a strategy for future travelers.  Maybe tourist authorities on each island, hey we're a group of X thousands travelers, how can our group get fast reliable cellular connection on short term basis with your islands help.

Sorry, I'm a newbie at this stuff.

Lastly, in a final effort, the new hangouts using  google voice video call by google worked on my Samsung galaxy s-5 on tmobile and girlfriend's old lg android with flash wireless carrier. So I guess, it works.


----------



## siesta

Update: this week I upgraded to a Samsung Galaxy S5. And i was able to download and install the Google Voice App and set my phone to make international calls via google voice through wifi calling.

It appears the app was updated on 6/12/2014, so Joewillie12 it looks like you are good to go for Aruba!!


----------



## johnrsrq

*hopefully wifi quality reliable for calling*

I hope the travelers post their experience with the app's.

Wondering if the Samsung s-5 you have has a sim card. Verizon's  S5 version does not.


----------



## siesta

johnrsrq said:


> I hope the travelers post their experience with the app's.
> 
> Wondering if the Samsung s-5 you have has a sim card. Verizon's  S5 version does not.


well I would presume it would work as it always has. Which is perfect. I also use it here in the states to call international long distance.

To answer your question, my version has a SIM card. I am with Tmobile.

One thing about Verizon et al (but not Tmobile), they disabled the Download booster feature, which is if you are on WiFi, and also have 4gLTE service, it will combine your download speeds for even faster downloads. For example, if your WiFi connection was 10mbps, and 4gLTE gets around 5mbps, if you used only WiFi you'd get 10 downspeed, and if Mobile Data 5 downspeed, obvously. But with download booster it will combine them and you will pull around 12-13 mpbs. Tmobile left this feature active, verizon and the others disabled it, but the code is still buried in the phone, so the phone rooters are in the process of reviving it for the others. (if you aren't a power user, you won't care either way.)


----------

